# Icelandic: klikkhaus



## Alxmrphi

Sæl öl, 

I saw the word* klikkhaus *today.
_Orðabók.is_ says this word means *flake* (no further explanation, makes 0% sense to me).
On _IcelandicOnline_ I broke the words up into klikka (go crazy) and haus (head).

It was in reference to the leader of a country, and makes sense in a way.
But I was wondering how it'd be in English, very offensive, or mildly offensive?

"Crazy head" obviously (I don't think) is the best suited alternative, but I wasn't sure whether to assume it'd be good to immediately think of it as a translation of something like *psychopath*? Ef til vill *madman*?

Any thoughts?
Takk.


----------



## Tjahzi

Well, I hear English language media referring to Kim Jong-Il as a madman every now and then, so I suppose the Icelanders might as well, with similar connotations. 

For the record: 



			
				Wiktionary said:
			
		

> *Noun*
> 
> *flake* (_plural_ *flakes*)
> 
> 
> A loose filmy mass or a thin chiplike layer of anything; a film; flock; lamina; layer; scale; as, a flake of snow, paint, or fish.
> (archaeology) A prehistoric tool chipped out of stone.
> (informal) A person who is impractical, flighty, unreliable, or inconsistent; especially with maintaining a living.
> _She makes pleasant conversation, but she's kind of a *flake* when it comes time for action._


----------



## Alxmrphi

Ah we don't use *flake* like that in my variety of English! 
Not sure if it's any description of Kim as well.... he is the completely _opposite_ of flakey! 

But yeah, I have heard him being described like this. If it was the media, then yes I suppose so, but this was a facebook comment, so I can never tell the intended meaning, because often stuff that appears on facebook can be very very offensive (something the media would never publish). So I thought I needed to check with someone who uses the word, as to how offensive it might be.


----------



## sindridah

hahahah saw it on my facebook?? 

How about a nutcase or something like that?


----------



## Alxmrphi

sindridah said:


> hahahah saw it on my facebook??
> 
> How about a nutcase or something like that?



Yeah 
*Nutcase* also works!


----------



## Tjahzi

Speaking of heads, what's the difference between _haus_ and _höfuð_?


----------



## Alxmrphi

Tjahzi said:


> Speaking of heads, what's the difference between _haus_ and _höfuð_?



Ooh good question!


----------



## sindridah

It's no difference. Alltough höfuð is much more formal, Doctors and other people in the health industry would prefer to use the word höfuð.


----------



## Tjahzi

So...the difference is the level of formality? 

I'm asking partly because our only word for head is _huvud_. I wonder where the possible _haus/hös_ cognate got lost along the road? The fact that _haus_ is more informal could be an indication of that it's a fairly modern innovation.


----------



## sindridah

No it's not a modern innovation. Haus can be found in books even after Snorra Sturluson, He died 1300 and something. 

Haus is a much wider word. Like for instance let's say i was vacuum cleaning my room and i was searching for the piece wich goes in front of this pipe thing, I would call that even *haus* 

Maybe it's the same in Swedish i don't know.


----------



## kepulauan

Never heard about _flake_ or _flakey_.

How about _nuthead_? Is that a word? The Urban Dictionary gives a different meaning but just one entry there is hardly reliable.


----------



## Alxmrphi

pollodia said:


> Never heard about _flake_ or _flakey_.
> 
> How about _nuthead_? Is that a word? The Urban Dictionary gives a different meaning but just one entry there is hardly reliable.



I've heard _nutter_, to mean the same thing, but not nuthead, though it almost looks as if it should work, and as long as the context is right I think the meaning would be understood, but actually trying to remember that word specifically, I don't think I have actually heard/read it anywhere.


----------

